# has anyone used a Mistoponic for clones?



## Gone2pot! (Feb 13, 2010)

I just obtained a mistoponic but can't find any info here on success, or lack of. Have you seen or used this with any success? I haven't set it up yet and I'm hoping for input before I wing it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

I think you are referring to fogponics? Never seen it but they say it's the nuts. I think it hasn't taken off due to price and I read when things go down hill, there little chance, or time, to correct it.. They didn't say why. And I don't really know...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok. Thanks NV. 
I hope it works out. I'll try to set it up soon. It's just nutes, water and plug in but everything I've read says no nutes for clones... Just cloning gel (or liquid or powder). 

:smile:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Well, why don't you run a pictorial and let us check it out?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 13, 2010)

Ok. I'll start taking photos today before I fill it, etc...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 13, 2010)

Excellent :aok:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 14, 2010)

Ughhh! So far the only pictures I have taken are of dead bugs floating in the water that I was cleaning out the new Mistoponic. I never saw them when it was dry. I'm very worried that if they were ( or still are) alive they will get on my other plants. I'm not really sure what they are. Maybe tiny little Mosquitos. I am going to finish cleaning it in the morning, then I'm going to run it for several days without clones. I want to be certain that there are no pests to interfere with any clones. :hairpull:


----------



## nvthis (Feb 16, 2010)

Now that sounds like a plan... Can we get a pic of the whole deal?


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes NV, I took lots of pictures. I will upload them to the computer after work. I haven't figured out how to upload pictures from my phone yet. I will take better pictures once I start with clones. I have soooo many cameras (love 'em) but most I moved to Cali already, but I'll get it done right. The mistaponic is noisy but seems to work fine :yay:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

:huh: I'm going to try to post some pictures. I can't find instructions on posting a grow journal... :huh:

I hope the clones make it. I had to put 3 gallons of water in yesterday because I had total wilt!!!! I will add water now every couple of days. I am pretty sure a couple clones are perking up. Anyway, here are a few photos of the process I tried.


----------



## nvthis (Feb 24, 2010)

Baaad wilt.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

:cry: yeah, they were fine in the morning. A couple hours later, looks like a wilted salad.  I will take photos again today when I get home. A couple of them had the stems standing up a bit. Fortunately the girl I took them from is about 3 feet tall so no problem getting more (I'm not going to call her a mom yet because ... so far ... she's not).


----------



## DonJones (Feb 24, 2010)

Gone2pot!,

How does the water get from the reservoir to the bottom of the cutting?  Is it a spray head feed by a pump, bubbles from an air stone, or what?

Great smoking.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

This is from the "Easy Green Mistoponic" website: 

Experiments show that by starting the feeding immediately after the first roots emerge, immunization and seedling strength are increased. Young plants experience minimal shock. The unit mist generator, spinning at 3,000 RPM, feeds the growing chamber with a mixture of pressurized oxygen and water.  The patented slight pressure virtually forces the cuttings to root. Misting roots and cuttings, instead of spraying or irrigating, virtually breaks the water down to it's molecular level, adding pressurized oxygen to the water and making absorption easier.  Fresh air is supplied from outside the machine using a filter to minimize contamination. No more clogging of sprinklers, no external lines, pumps etc., truly self-contained - human friendly. 

THE DESIGN 

The mistaponic was designed and tested for the past seven (7) years as a milti-purpose system. You may start with one module to suit your present cloning needs and grow according to your future needs. When using multiple Mistaponic modules, they may be linked to an external reservoir feeding water by gravity. Solution can be brought to the optimal temperature on each unit separately to suit the specific crop in question.  When the ambient temperature is higher than required for a specific cutting, by activating the mist generator more often, the temperature will drop up to 20° F under ambient temperature. For propagating cuttings, starting seeds or growing seedlings this hydroponic production equipment is ideal. The mist generator compresses oxygen into the growing chamber and mists periodically (controlled by a 96 activation timer - supplied standard) resulting in the highest level of oxygenation attainable in the root area.  A wall separates the growing area and water is forced to flow back to the water compartment, thus water is constantly in motion with no added pumps and sprinkles on the bottom of the growing area that will interfere and tangle with the roots.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Feb 24, 2010)

Don here is a photo of the underside of the lid. You can see the plastic post that sits in the water. The wheel around it spins a mist. The second photo shows that there is some recovery, maybe all is not lost. The third photo is the not yet mom that I took them from. She has to proove herself, LOL. I just moved her today and I havent finished getting the lighting set up. So far just one set of 4 T5's. I have another thats not on (just a single T5). Anyway, the mistoponic uses water pretty fast because it is evaporating out of the hydroton.  Not going to be a problem now that I know to check it daily and top it off when it can fit another gallon of water.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 9, 2010)

Just an update, most clones look good. I thought all were lost but I will probably transplant a couple later this week.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 16, 2010)

Well, all the wilted clones made it, believe it or not. Then... I had to show my house and move them (house is for sale). I drained the mistoponic because I couldn't lift it. I put all the clones in a rapid rooter so I could move them out of sight. I decided to just leave them and I put the rapid rooter loaded with clones in a garden window sill. 
BIG MISTAKE
Some will make it, but most won't. 
Anyway my take on the mistoponic:
1. The net pots are not as good as the black foam type inserts on other cloners. They allow light penetration to roots. 
(I will use the 2" inserts next time)
2.  The light plastic body allows light penetration to roots
(I will paint it before my next clone fest)
3.  LOTS of water evaporation!
(the foam type inserts may help this. I will also invest in a reverse osmosis unit prior to doing this again)
final impression
I'm glad I have it and I will definately use it again using the changes above.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 17, 2010)

i would love it get into hydro, there are just so many different methods its hard to choose. and now another one comes along lol


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 17, 2010)

If you do Wally, the water really adds up if you have to purchase it. A RO unit will pay for itself on your first grow. I have some hydro and some soil right now with the same strain and nutes. I want to see if taste and strength are the same.


----------



## nvthis (Mar 17, 2010)

I have heard this is the best of the best! It don't get any better. Atomized nutrients straight to your plants. An aerosol feeding program. Wish I could try 



			
				Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> This is from the "Easy Green Mistoponic" website:
> 
> Experiments show that by starting the feeding immediately after the first roots emerge, immunization and seedling strength are increased. Young plants experience minimal shock. The unit mist generator, spinning at 3,000 RPM, feeds the growing chamber with a mixture of pressurized oxygen and water. The patented slight pressure virtually forces the cuttings to root. Misting roots and cuttings, instead of spraying or irrigating, virtually breaks the water down to it's molecular level, adding pressurized oxygen to the water and making absorption easier. Fresh air is supplied from outside the machine using a filter to minimize contamination. No more clogging of sprinklers, no external lines, pumps etc., truly self-contained - human friendly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gone2pot! (Mar 19, 2010)

NVthis, I'd loan it to ya if I could, I'm in flower so no clones right now.


----------

